# SLAMonline's Top 50 NBA Players Today



## KingSpeed

http://slamonline.com/online/category/nba/slamonline-top-50/

Everyday, they're writing a profile on each player as they announce their rank.

Here are the rankings so far:

28. Brandon Roy
29. Antawn Jamison
30. Jason Kidd
31. Pau Gasol
32. Andre Iguodala
33. Al Jefferson
34. Rasheed Wallace
35. Ray Allen
36. Vince Carter
37: Josh Howard
38. Shaquille O'Neal
39. Lamar Odom
40. Richard Hamilton
41. Ron Artest
42. Jermaine O'Neal
43. Michael Redd
44. David West
45. Tayshaun Prince
46. Monta Ellis
47. Josh Smith
48. Marcus Camby
49. Kevin Martin
50. Kevin Durant

I'll update this as the list continues. My question is... will a Blazer make the list? Roy? Oden? Rudy??


----------



## c_note

Roy is top 20 for sure. You actually think Rudy would be considered for even a top 50 list? HES A ROOKIE.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

Marcus Camby at 48? Durant and Martin are better than him, he's made of glass and overrated


----------



## KingSpeed

c_note said:


> Roy is top 20 for sure. You actually think Rudy would be considered for even a top 50 list? HES A ROOKIE.


Probably not. But what do you think about Oden? I think he could make the list. But if he does, it will be sooner than later. Also- do you think Sheed will make the list?


----------



## c_note

Sheed...no, not anymore. Oden would definitely be on the list by the end of the year, but it's unfair to put him on it, seeing as he's never played an nba game...


----------



## PorterIn2004

c_note said:


> Sheed...no, not anymore.


I'd take 'Sheed over Camby, but then I think Camby's grossly over-rated. On the whole I agree.


----------



## STOMP

c_note said:


> Sheed...no, not anymore. Oden would definitely be on the list by the end of the year, but it's unfair to put him on it, seeing as he's never played an nba game...


he did make the AS game last year. I'd guess he's in their top 50... probably in the next 5.

For the Blazers, Roy is the only lock. I could see them putting in LA and Greg somewhere, or not.

STOMP


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

BRoy and that's it.


----------



## Rodolfo

I bet they'll put BROY in the mid to late 20's.


----------



## ebott

If our big 3 aren't on the list then this thing is a joke. Then again. Most lists like this are. So I guess it doesn't really matter.

edit: The more I think about it the more I think Oden better be top 20. Him not being in the top 20 would be just as embarrassing as Christian Lattner being on the dream team instead of Shaq.


----------



## Ed O

Aldridge is not as good, at this point, as David West... so I doubt he'll be on the list given West's position.

I would expect Roy to be mid-30's and to be the sole Blazer.

Ed O.


----------



## Rodolfo

You can't put Oden on this list when he hasn't played a single game in the NBA.


----------



## ebott

Rodolfo said:


> You can't put Oden on this list when he hasn't played a single game in the NBA.


Read my statement above.


----------



## LameR

Roy's the only one that deserves it. Probably in the 20's. Rudy and Oden haven't even played yet. Aldridge, as mentioned is worse than West.


----------



## Nate4Prez

I'd be surprised if Roy wasn't in the 20's, 21-29 that is. Aldridge or Sheed if on the list are in the next group (35-42). Oden and Rudy are nowhere on this list, unless they include star power, then Oden might sneak into the last 15. 

More interesting to me, is how everyone here is going to freak out when Kobe is #1


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

He SHOULD be # 1!


----------



## B-Roy

ebott said:


> If our big 3 aren't on the list then this thing is a joke. Then again. Most lists like this are. So I guess it doesn't really matter.
> 
> edit: The more I think about it the more I think Oden better be top 20. Him not being in the top 20 would be just as embarrassing as Christian Lattner being on the dream team instead of Shaq.


You're joking right?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Only Roy should be making this list.


----------



## Minstrel

ebott said:


> Read my statement above.


Your statement didn't address the point, that Oden has never played an NBA game.

As good as I expect him to be, I'd consider it a bit of a joke to put Oden on a list of best NBA players, when he's never played an NBA game. While I can appreciate that his talent may be (and almost certainly is) among the top-50, "best" involves some actual success in the NBA.

Aldridge could be on the list, but it wouldn't be a travesty to me if he weren't.

It would be a travesty if Roy didn't make it.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt

Based on the ones presented, I picture Roy is in the high 30s in their heads. People don't like the Blazers, man.


----------



## KingSpeed

Jermaine O'Neal was just added to the list at 42.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Roy should be on it.

Not any of Aldridge/Oden/Rudy though, for varying reasons.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

KingSpeed said:


> Jermaine O'Neal was just added to the list at 42.


wow, ridiculous


----------



## MrJayremmie

Jermaine O'neal? Wow...

Roy should be the only player from teh blazers no this list. And I reallyh ope they finally put LeBron at #1. He had the better season, better olympics, and is only getting better while Kobe has peaked.


----------



## Nate4Prez

#41 Ron Artest


----------



## KingSpeed

Duly noted.


----------



## KingSpeed

I just found this- http://slamonline.com/online/2006/11/the-top-50-redux/

It's their Top 50 list two years ago. Kobe, LeBron, and Wade were 1,2, and 3 respectively. Zach Randolph was #44.


----------



## c_note

KingSpeed said:


> I just found this- http://slamonline.com/online/2006/11/the-top-50-redux/
> 
> It's their Top 50 list two years ago. Kobe, LeBron, and Wade were 1,2, and 3 respectively. Zach Randolph was #44.


LOL at that list from 2 years ago. I don't know how these guys who don't know **** about NBA basketball get to write NBA sports columns for a living...ridiculous.


----------



## KingSpeed

Richard Hamilton #40


----------



## Nate4Prez

Lamar Odom #39, wtf? I would take any of the Ten other people on this list over him.


----------



## KingSpeed

Nate4Prez said:


> Lamar Odom #39, wtf? I would take any of the Ten other people on this list over him.


I know. Kinda weird, huh? I'm really hoping Roy and Oden are on this list. LMA would make it next year, I think.


----------



## LameR

KingSpeed said:


> I know. Kinda weird, huh? I'm really hoping Roy and Oden are on this list. LMA would make it next year, I think.


Oden won't be on the list. He hasn't played in the NBA yet.


----------



## BlazerFan22

Nate4Prez said:


> I'd be surprised if Roy wasn't in the 20's, 21-29 that is. Aldridge or Sheed if on the list are in the next group (35-42). Oden and Rudy are nowhere on this list, unless they include star power, then Oden might sneak into the last 15.
> 
> More interesting to me, is how everyone here is going to freak out when Kobe is #1


If you put Oden on this list I think you would have to put Bynum on this list to. You see a bunch of people saying Oden should make the list although, If Bynum was on this list most of the people in this forum would be haveing a fit.


----------



## Entity

I think Roy's the only Blazer that's going to end up here, and I'm not going to disagree if that's the case at this time.

However, if someone came up to me and said, "I'm going to give you three forwards that you can only use for next season, but you can only choose between Lamar Odom and say... Josh Smith, Tayshaun Prince, and Kevin Durant. I know, it's a tough one," I would disagree with the last part.


----------



## KingSpeed

LameR said:


> Oden won't be on the list. He hasn't played in the NBA yet.


Oden should make the list. Look at it this way- if any team in this league could choose between having Kevin Martin on their roster and having Greg Oden on their roster, at least 25 teams, if not all of them, would pick Greg. Doesn't matter that he hasn't played in the NBA. He is clearly one of the best players in the game today.


----------



## LameR

KingSpeed said:


> Oden should make the list. Look at it this way- if any team in this league could choose between having Kevin Martin on their roster and having Greg Oden on their roster, at least 25 teams, if not all of them, would pick Greg. Doesn't matter that he hasn't played in the NBA. He is clearly one of the best players in the game today.


The list is for the 50 best players. How can you compare Greg's skill, and determine that he's better than someone if he hasn't played a game?

I agree that teams would take him over Kevin Martin. I think he's going to be better than Kevin Martin (and a lot of others), but I don't think that's what this list is about. It's a list of best players, not what "should become" the best players, or the players most valuable to have on a team at this point.


----------



## BlazerFan22

LameR said:


> The list is for the 50 best players. How can you compare Greg's skill, and determine that he's better than someone if he hasn't played a game?
> 
> I agree that teams would take him over Kevin Martin. I think he's going to be better than Kevin Martin (and a lot of others), but I don't think that's what this list is about. It's a list of best players, not what "should become" the best players, or the players most valuable to have on a team at this point.


Right, You can't put Oden on the list becouse you don't know whats going to happen when the season starts. I know I along with everyone else in this from hopes Oden has a David Robinson like career. You just never know though.


----------



## HB

Hamilton that low is preposterous


----------



## Public Defender

KingSpeed said:


> Here are the rankings so far:
> 
> 39. Lamar Odom
> 40. Richard Hamilton
> 41. Ron Artest
> 42. Jermaine O'Neal
> 43. Michael Redd
> 44. David West
> 45. Tayshaun Prince
> 46. Monta Ellis
> 47. Josh Smith
> 48. Marcus Camby
> 49. Kevin Martin
> 50. Kevin Durant


Just taking the 11 they've profiled so far, I'd totally jumble the order:

39. David West - only player on this list who singularly changes games with his inside presence on offense.
40. Richard Hamilton - one of the best combination shooter/slasher players in the NBA.
41. Ron Artest - DPOY candidate every year. 
42. Tayshaun Prince - great at both ends. 
43. Kevin Durant - one of the few guys on this list who's a true franchise player, but he's green.
44. Michael Redd - almost as good as Hamilton at what Hamilton does, plus he's stronger. 
45. Marcus Camby - difference-maker on defense, surprising range on offense.
46. Jermaine O'Neal - excellent talent, but bogged down with injury problems. 
47. Josh Smith - incredible athletic specimen, but inconsistent.
48. Kevin Martin - nearly a star based on versatility and scoring.
49. Monta Ellis - could be better than all the guys on this list eventually, but not there yet.
50. Lamar Odom - solid second fiddle, but has been inconsistent when it matters.


----------



## Nate4Prez

#38 - Shaq

Really?


----------



## TiMVP2

ebott said:


> If our big 3 aren't on the list then this thing is a joke. Then again. Most lists like this are. So I guess it doesn't really matter.
> 
> edit: The more I think about it the more I think Oden better be top 20. Him not being in the top 20 would be just as embarrassing as Christian Lattner being on the dream team instead of Shaq.


are you serious?


----------



## KingSpeed

This is not a list about what the players have already done. It's about who is the best RIGHT NOW. Oden is a top 50 player right now without playing a game.

That said.. wow, Shaq is 38. I guess I have to agree. How can he be much higher considering the decline his game has taken.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

This is a list for Top 50 NBA Players today. Greg Oden might be, but he hasn't played a single minute against NBA competition (Summer League doesn't count..). Its not that hard to see why he'd be excluded.

Shaq making it though is kinda stupid. Either they're under the delusion that Shaq can still just "step it up" come play-offs, or they clearly were influenced by his career accomplishments and reputation.


----------



## Public Defender

NewAgeBaller said:


> This is a list for Top 50 NBA Players today. Greg Oden might be, but he hasn't played a single minute against NBA competition (Summer League doesn't count..). Its not that hard to see why he'd be excluded.
> 
> Shaq making it though is kinda stupid. Either they're under the delusion that Shaq can still just "step it up" come play-offs, or they clearly were influenced by his career accomplishments and reputation.


Shaq, as much as I hate to admit it, is still a beast. In years past, he would've been a hands-down top 5 player (and there were years you'd have a hard time not ranking him #1). Nowadays, his physical presence changes offenses and defenses. His points were down, but he did increase his production slightly in the playoffs. Is he still a top 50 player? I'd say "if Lamar Odom is Top 50 with what he did last year, so is Shaq." (They both averaged 14 or so ppg, and while Odom had 10 rpg, Shaq only had 9, but you could argue that Shaq's intangibles (intimidation and championship experience) are worth a lot more than Odom's.)


----------



## KingSpeed

The writer says that any team would take Shaq on their team. I'm not sure I would. He's old news.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

KingSpeed said:


> The writer says that any team would take Shaq on their team. I'm not sure I would. He's old news.


Depends on what you'd have to give up for him? As long as you aren't running your offense through him, he's fine.


----------



## KingSpeed

Next up: Josh Howard


----------



## KingSpeed

In at #36.... Vince Carter.

Brandon better make this list.


----------



## MARIS61

KingSpeed said:


> This is not a list about what the players have already done. It's about who is the best RIGHT NOW.


Then I'm laughing my *** off at it.

I wouldn't rank half those guys in the top 100 RIGHT NOW.

Mostly players on the downside of their careers.

Shaq, Artest, Jermaine and others will never be 100% again.

Prince, West and Ellis? Get real.

There are 30 teams and I'd rank half our players higher than those guys.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

MARIS61 said:


> Then I'm laughing my *** off at it.
> 
> I wouldn't rank half those guys in the top 100 RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Mostly players on the downside of their careers.
> 
> Shaq, Artest, Jermaine and others will never be 100% again.
> 
> Prince, West and Ellis? Get real.
> 
> There are 30 teams and I'd rank half our players higher than those guys.



I'd very much like to see you name the 100 players then that are better than Prince, West, Ellis, Artest, Jermaine and Shaq..

Or perhaps you'd rather name which half of your roster is better than those guys. :laugh:


----------



## ebott

B-Roy said:


> You're joking right?


Nope. 

Some players everybody just knows they're gonna be great, even as a rookie. Oden is one of those players. I'm not saying he should be high on the list. But I'd put him ahead of players like Marcus Camby and Kevin Martin.

Somebody wake me up when the season starts. The anticipation of how awesome we're gonna be is just killing me.


----------



## Tooeasy

MARIS61 said:


> Then I'm laughing my *** off at it.
> 
> I wouldn't rank half those guys in the top 100 RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Mostly players on the downside of their careers.
> 
> Shaq, Artest, Jermaine and others will never be 100% again.
> 
> Prince, West and Ellis? Get real.
> 
> There are 30 teams and I'd rank half our players higher than those guys.


COMPLETELY ignoring what david west did to most teams in the league last year, and his great performance in the playoffs..... against your blazer frontline last year he averaged 23/8 on better than 50% shooting. in comparison, LMA averaged 12/8 againt the hornets, and i remember vividly them matching up with eachother most of the time. 

if you truly think that you have 6 players(depending on your definition of half) on your team that are top 50 in the nba RIGHT NOW, then whats the point of even playing next season? its blatantly obvious that you guys can moonwalk to a championship, so everyone should just take a seat and enjoy the show.

Realistically, even though im not really agreeing with the order in which these players have been listed by slamonline, they still for all intents and purposes are top 50 nba players or close to it, and to take exception to players like west and ellis being noted for their abilities and label half your roster as being more skilled is completely laughable.


----------



## Nate4Prez

35. Ray Allen

Nothing like winning a Championship to become relevant again, eh?


----------



## KingSpeed

Nate4Prez said:


> 35. Ray Allen
> 
> Nothing like winning a Championship to become relevant again, eh?


Right. I'm waiting patiently for Roy. He will make the list, right? 25 maybe? What about Sheed?


----------



## Nate4Prez

KingSpeed said:


> Right. I'm waiting patiently for Roy. He will make the list, right? 25 maybe? What about Sheed?


25 is probably a pretty safe bet. I would say mid to late 20's is right where he belongs right now.


----------



## Hector

Thank you all for your input. The correct answer will now be announced. Roy and Oden will be on the list, but not in the top 20. Are there any questions?


----------



## KingSpeed

Rasheed!!! <================== #34

http://slamonline.com/online/2008/09/slamonline-top-50-rasheed-wallace-no-34/


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I like the Rasheed pick. Not sure if I necessarily agree with it or not, but its a cool pick..


----------



## KingSpeed

#33 = Al Jefferson


----------



## B-Roy

ebott said:


> Nope.
> 
> *Some players everybody just knows they're gonna be great, even as a rookie.* Oden is one of those players. I'm not saying he should be high on the list. But I'd put him ahead of players like Marcus Camby and Kevin Martin.
> 
> Somebody wake me up when the season starts. The anticipation of how awesome we're gonna be is just killing me.


No, they don't, now get off your high horse. Honestly, you're a joke.


----------



## KingSpeed

B-Roy said:


> No, they don't, now get off your high horse. Honestly, you're a joke.


I disgree. We all knew Shaq would be a star before he even played a single game. Same with players like Duncan and Allen Iverson. This guy is right.


----------



## KingSpeed

#32 Andre Igoudala

This catches me by surprise. Didn't know he was better than all the guys below him.


----------



## KingSpeed

#31- Pau Gasol

Gosh, I hope Oden makes this list.


----------



## Blue

We all know who's #1....


----------



## STOMP

B-Roy said:


> No, they don't, now get off your high horse. Honestly, you're a joke.


sure they do. LaBron was the last sure thing to be a dominant player. Before him Yao was pretty much a lock. Duncan Shaq... this is a very long list. There have been many many players that clearly were going to dominate day 1 because they had abilities that others can't match. 

I'm pretty darned sure that Oden will go in the top 25 of the fantasy league I play in. There are not many guys in the league with his sort of size coordination and athleticism. 

And btw... pathetic insults like this suck

STOMP


----------



## KingSpeed

Next up... Jason Kidd. It's so cool that Roy is going to be considered better than all of these players. He will, right? Right?


----------



## KingSpeed

#29... Antawn Jamison


----------



## LameR

KingSpeed said:


> Next up... Jason Kidd. It's so cool that Roy is going to be considered better than all of these players. He will, right? Right?


Yeah he will.

And Oden won't be on the list. He'll have a top-50 impact, but won't be on this list until next year.


----------



## Rodolfo

What time of day do they post the next player?


----------



## STOMP

KingSpeed said:


> #29... Antawn Jamison


great stats guy, but terrible on D at either forward spot. I'm big on D from the frontcourt so this is probably the pick I disagree with the most so far.

STOMP


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Yea the Antawn pick is a bit..unexpected.

Though I do think hes really underrated.


----------



## HurraKane212

ROY Made it! Great post on him too...


----------



## Hector

The writer says unlike all others on the list, Roy defies categorization because he doesn't excel at one thing.

http://slamonline.com/online/2008/09/slamonline-top-50-brandon-roy-no-28/


----------



## KingSpeed

Surprised Roy wasn't higher. Same for Jamison. They were both all stars and there were only 24 all stars. Ah well. At least he made the list. I think he only made the All Star team because we were competing for the division at the time. That is how he beat players like Baron Davis and Tony Parker, both of whom will be above Roy on this list. If Roy wants to make the All Star team this year, he will have to step up his game.


----------



## KingSpeed

Hey- at this point, does anyone want to start guessing who will make the Top 10? I'll start, in no particular order:

LeBron James
Chris Paul
Kobe Bryant
Kevin Garnett
Tim Duncan
Dirk Nowitzki
Amare Stoudamire
Dwight Howard
Steve Nash
Paul Pierce

I'm pretty sure of the first 5. The rest is hard. Anyone else?


----------



## MrJayremmie

Go Roy! Woohoo!!!

Hopefully they get LeBron at #1. I guess it wouldn't be bad to see Kobe at #1 right now, but if this is best player right now, and next year I think its gotta go LeBron. Hopefully it will be close to unanimous (sp?) this time next year.


----------



## MrJayremmie

edit - Great player, good article, stupid comments on the bottom of the article.


----------



## STOMP

KingSpeed said:


> Surprised Roy wasn't higher. Same for Jamison. They were both all stars and there were only 24 all stars. Ah well. At least he made the list. I think he only made the All Star team because we were competing for the division at the time. That is how he beat players like Baron Davis and Tony Parker, both of whom will be above Roy on this list. *If Roy wants to make the All Star team this year, he will have to step up his game.*


Part of the reason he made it was the lack of other All Star SGs in the West. Kobe obviously makes it on the fan vote, but after that it's Manu, Kevin Martin, Maggette and Roy as the main candidates for the other SG spot. I guess the coaches could fill out the roster with all PGs (Davis, Nash, Williams, Paul, Parker), but that would seem to give the East a pretty big advantage in size.

If he's healthy and teams do appox. whats expected, heres guessing he makes it again.

STOMP


----------



## Nate4Prez

I'm really more interested in who they have ahead of Roy, than who he is ranked ahead of.


----------



## Darkwebs

Roy being 28th is pretty darn good. I'm surprised he is so highly regarded outside of Portland.


----------



## Nate4Prez

#27 Elton Brand

I'm not one of these 'homer' type persons on the board, that if asked to rank the top five players in the NBA I would put: Roy, Aldridge, Oden, Rudy, Frye... but I would never take Elton Brand over Roy.


----------



## STOMP

Nate4Prez said:


> #27 Elton Brand
> 
> I'm not one of these 'homer' type persons on the board, that if asked to rank the top five players in the NBA I would put: Roy, Aldridge, Oden, Rudy, Frye... but I would never take Elton Brand over Roy.


me either. He's another Big who doesn't excel at D. Yes he gets some blocks with his long arms, but he lacks the lateral quickness to stay in front of the better mobile PFs around the league. Coming off a whole missed year, I don't get this pick or why he'd be ahead of a do it all stud like Roy.

STOMP


----------



## Nate4Prez

#26 Joe Johnson


----------



## whatsmyname

WTH? Joe Johnson is not better than Brandon Roy


----------



## Nate4Prez

whatsmyname said:


> WTH? Joe Johnson is not better than Brandon Roy


I actually dont mind this comparison:
Joe Johnson Averages: 21.7 ppg, 5.8 apg, 4.5 rpg, .381 3PG%
Brandon Roy Averages: 19.1 ppg, 5.8 apg, 4.7 rpg, .340 3PG%

I think that's a very fair and accurate comparison, but I do feel Roy has more intangibles and is the leader of his team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

whatsmyname said:


> WTH? Joe Johnson is not better than Brandon Roy


Joe Johnson is pretty underrated actually. You could argue Roy is the more complete player than him overall but its nothing to 'WTH' over..


----------



## dpc

whatsmyname said:


> WTH? Joe Johnson is not better than Brandon Roy


Is this anyone elses first time seeing the phrase "WTH"?


----------



## Nate4Prez

dpc said:


> Is this anyone elses first time seeing the phrase "WTH"?


it was the first time i saw it too, but i immediately knew what it meant


----------



## Blue

STOMP said:


> Part of the reason he made it was the lack of other All Star SGs in the West. Kobe obviously makes it on the fan vote, *but after that it's Manu, Kevin Martin, Maggette and Roy as the main candidates for the other SG spot.* I guess the coaches could fill out the roster with all PGs (Davis, Nash, Williams, Paul, Parker), but that would seem to give the East a pretty big advantage in size.
> 
> If he's healthy and teams do appox. whats expected, heres guessing he makes it again.
> 
> STOMP


What about KD?


----------



## STOMP

Blue Magic said:


> What about KD?


is he still going to be playing out of position again this next year? As bad as I expect the Okies to be this year, I see him at a longshot to make the AS team and think every guy I listed has a better shot. Do you disagree?

STOMP


----------



## STOMP

Blue Magic said:


> What about KD?


I just checked out their roster and yes they still lack a decent proven NBA 2 so he may start there again. Again I expect them to suck so I wouldn't expect any All-Stars from that team, but I did notice an interesting anomaly about Durant... he's the only player I'm aware of who has his actual barefoot height listed instead of adding the thickness of whatever shoes he was wearing on measurement day. He measured 6'9 barefoot (which is the way everyone else in the world is measured) and thats what he's listed.... boy it makes so much sense!

STOMP


----------



## Entity

Sportsline has their projected player rankings for the season. (edit): Sorry, this is their "who they would rather have":



> 24. Brandon Roy, Portland: Few players can give you all the things Roy can. He can score for you, run your offense if need be and pick up some rebounds along the way. And there's a nasty streak under the surface.
> 
> 27. Greg Oden, Portland: We have yet to see Greg Oden play in an NBA game. Still, if the scouting reports are correct and he can in fact rebound, defend and block shots, then that makes him one of the game's best centers.
> 
> 29. LaMarcus Aldridge, Portland: Even without Oden by his side, Aldridge has been effective for the Blazers. If you match up against Aldridge with a center, he'll face you up on the perimeter. If you match up against Aldridge with a smaller player, he'll go down to the block.


----------



## Blue

STOMP said:


> is he still going to be playing out of position again this next year? As bad as I expect the Okies to be this year, I see him at a longshot to make the AS team and think every guy I listed has a better shot. Do you disagree?
> 
> STOMP


I dont disagree, just throwin another possibility out there....Also, TMac may put up a good run for the SG spot if he can stay healthy this year...



STOMP said:


> I just checked out their roster and yes they still lack a decent proven NBA 2 so he may start there again. Again I expect them to suck so I wouldn't expect any All-Stars from that team, but I did notice an interesting anomaly about Durant... *he's the only player I'm aware of who has his actual barefoot height listed instead of adding the thickness of whatever shoes he was wearing on measurement day. He measured 6'9 barefoot (which is the way everyone else in the world is measured) and thats what he's listed.... boy it makes so much sense!*
> 
> STOMP


Lol, I think KG goes by his barefoot measurements as well, as he doesn't like being listed @ 7'0. When he was younger, he feared if he was listed @ 7'0 he would be forced to play center hence he always refers to himself as 6'11 or in shoes as 6'12...lol, but your right.. It's rare to see a player go by their "barefoot" height these dayz.

eace:


----------

